# Are the wheel of time books any good



## Narnian (Mar 10, 2011)

my parents bought me books 2,3,5,and 6 of the wheel of time books by Robert Jordan i already had book 1 but are they any good i heard they are a like like Lord of THE Rings.


----------



## InsanityStrickenWriter (Mar 10, 2011)

Eh, I found Lord of the Rings a drag to read, but I made myself do it because I loved the movies and lore around it all. Wheel of Time, however, didn't have any of my pre-knowledge, or any movies, to force me to read it, so I've never managed to make a dent in the first book. I just find it so... tedious  If you liked the Lord of the Rings books though, there might not be a problem for you.


----------



## Lone_Wolfe (Mar 24, 2011)

As far as I'm concerned, it's nothing like Lord of the Rings.

I listened to several of the books on tape during some very long commutes. One thing with that format is that they tend to abridge some stories in a way that chops up the continuity, so it isn't always the best way to enjoy a story. That said, I still found the Wheel of Time books to be seriously overwrought. I also didn't like the way magic works in Jordan's world. I mean, honestly... it's ok for women to use it but men are driven into a frothing madness that threatens to destroy the world? 

I don't think so.

Yes, yes, I'm well aware that it's all explained in the story, but that whole "suspension of disbelief" thing, even in fantasy, only goes so far.


----------

